# unexpected find!



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm driving back from Brisvagas and decided to do a quick detour and came across this guy. I'm fairly certain that these are not common on the sunny coast, this is the first I've heard of one here. He did a beautiful brown snake impersonation too, but I've seen it before so I wasn't fooled ( actually I noticed the head shape was wrong before the display, then the ear holes and tongue and finally the flaps)! At first I thought it might have been a Burtons, but the're a myth :shock:. Could not get a full body shot as the focusing lamp was low on battery.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2010)

couple more shots - including the closest to a full body shot. He obviously lived in a good paddock


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 24, 2010)

G'day Fuscy,

Not where you're herping up there but I've seen both them and Burtons with great regularity. The infamous Tiger Snake spot is covered in them, you'll see them active during the day too. Make sure you're in good habitat though - lots of native tussock grasses etc.

Cheers


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 24, 2010)

what is it?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2010)

one more - with feeling


----------



## hornet (Nov 24, 2010)

Common scaley foot, a type of legless lizard


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 24, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> ... The infamous Tiger Snake spot ...


That's were he was but only about 10 meters from the inlet. I've been doing a few trips out there but this is the first I've seen. Loads of mozzies there of course - had to make it a quick trip because I only had a couple of kilos of repellent 



Asharee133 said:


> what is it?


Common scaly-foot -_Pygopus lepidopodus_


----------



## Rocket (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone have the paper by Oliver, Couper and Amey that separated _Pygopus lepidopodus _into _P.lepidopodus _and _P.robertsi_?


----------



## giggle (Nov 24, 2010)

hes so red looking


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 25, 2010)

FUSCY you always get the good ones... your the paparazzi of the reptile world


----------



## cadwallader (Nov 25, 2010)

would love to find a tiger snake...


----------



## dotti1990 (Nov 25, 2010)

soon as i saw the head i thought lizard of some kind xD


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 25, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> FUSCY you always get the good ones... your the paparazzi of the reptile world


Not really - I was after a tiger. While this photo is an achievement, its kinda like getting a photo of Britney looking sane and properly clothed.



cadwallader said:


> would love to find a tiger snake...


That's the target! After the meeting tonight I'll take the troll out to that area for a proper look. I may get lucky but weather up here is less than optimal.


----------



## nathancl (Nov 25, 2010)

yer rocket i do..

nice scaly foot!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 25, 2010)

Thats great Nathan, care to share it ?


----------



## jordo (Nov 27, 2010)

nathancl said:


> yer rocket i do..
> 
> nice scaly foot!


 


Rocket said:


> Thats great Nathan, care to share it ?


 
Me too Nath, also can you send me the thick tail gecko paper you referred to ages ago rocket (if you have it).


----------



## Rocket (Nov 27, 2010)

The one that split them into N.milii and N.husbandi? If so, I don't have that one either, if I recall correctly, Jonno has that one.


----------



## Gone_Feral (Nov 27, 2010)

cadwallader said:


> would love to find a tiger snake...


 Are you sure about that? I've been face to face with one in the wild that had just shed his skin, I will admit to being scared poopless!


----------



## krefft (Nov 27, 2010)

These guys are my favourite lizards. Thanks for sharing


----------

